# How much turkey have you smoked in a Masterbuilt Extra Wide?



## smokinnn (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been using my Masterbuilt Extra Wide for about 6 months now and just love it.  I did salvage the larger water pan from my old Masterbuilt 7in1 smoker and that helps control the temp a little better.

My question is this.  I want to smoke two turkeys for Thanksgiving.  I was wondering what are the largest Turkey's that will fit into this big smoker?  I like to cut the turkeys in half so they smoke more evenly and a little quicker.  There are 4 shelves so that should not be a problem.  We need about 30 pounds worth of turkey this year.  Has anyone smoked two turkeys of 15 pounds or bigger in this smoker before?

Thanks!!

Kevin


----------



## biteme7951 (Oct 25, 2011)

I would not be afraid at all to put 2 turkeys in that puppy... I have had 4 12lb'ers in my MES40 (see my profile pic)...and your smoker has 30% more shelf space and 3 times the heat output! You can halve them up or leave them whole, just stick with 12lb birds or less to help get thru the danger zone. I had to modify my shelf spacing with s-hooks so they all fit.

Happy Smokin' !!!

Barry.


----------



## smokinnn (Nov 20, 2011)

If I cut two 16 pound turkeys in half and put the halves on 4 separate shelves, that is like smoking four 8 pound turkey's right?


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yup.... but be sure to rotate the top and bottom shelves at least once for even cooking.


----------



## dallasbones (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a 20 pound turkey and Im thinking about smoking it for 3 to 4 hours at 225 and then turning the smoker up to 325 until done just wondering if  anyone ever done this.


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 22, 2011)

I took mine to temperature then a short blast in the oven at 350 to crisp the skin (10-15min), but you can do it in the smoker too. If you only go 3-4hrs then to 325 you might get a little overshoot because it is gaining temp quicker,  so you may need to watch it closer.


----------

